# Online or Computer Jobs in Germany



## Senthil_Germany (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello,

I'm Senthil kumar. Software engineer from India but now unemployed in Germany - in a job seeker visa. 

I'm looking for best money making possibilities via internet or computer jobs in Germany, Stuttgart or any place.

If some one has any idea to make decent euros online everyday please do let me know about it

Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There are many get-rich-quick schemes on the Internet - they all only help the originator to get rich quick.
I suggest you get a real job instead of chasing dreams, because otherwise you are sure to lose!


----------

